

Ask HN: What motivates you? - akbaralis

Where do you find your drive and energy?
======
coreyp_1
In something that's novel and makes a difference. Everything else is drudgery
(even if it pays the bills).

------
MichaelCrawford
Mary's Club, at Burnside and Broadway in downtown Portland.

